# Golf in Tuscany



## amandabuss (Sep 12, 2008)

My husband and I are moving to Tuscany just south of Firenze in October and my husband is keen to meet like minded golfers for social golf. Can anyone offer any advice?

Look forward to hearing from you. Many thanks.

Amanda


----------

